# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Đi du lịch Singapore và Malaysia thì mang tiền gì ?

## dauhalan

*em sắp đi du lich Singapore va Malaysia, nhưng giờ em đổi ra tiền Sing hết rồi, qua Malai có lấy tiền Sing đổi ra tiền Malai được không ? xin mấy bác trợ giúp em*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Tiền tiêu tại Malaysia là đồng Ringgit và tại Singapore là Đô la Singapore: SGD.Tuy nhiên khi đi du lịch Singapore và Malaysia, bạn có thể mang theo đô la mỹ (USD) và đổi tiền tại các nước trên. Nhưng nhớ rằng tỉ giá từng nơi đổi rất khác nhau nên bạn phải cân nhác kĩ.

----------


## VesMax2013

Chào bạn,

Singapore sử dụng Đô la Singapore và Malaysia sử dụng Ringgit.
1 Đô la Singapore = khoảng 17,000VNĐ.
1 Ringgit = khoảng 7,000VNĐ.
Nếu bạn đi Singapore trước thì có thể đổi tiền Singapore thành Đô la Mỹ, sau đó đổi sang Ringgit khi đến Malaysia.
Tốt nhất bạn nên đổi tiền tại Việt Nam trước khi đi để tránh bị chênh lệch về tỷ giá nhiều lần.
Ngoài ra, bạn có thể sự dụng thẻ tín dụng, chỉ mang theo một ít tiền mặt để đảm bảo an toàn.
Để đặt tour hoặc các dịch vụ tại Singapore - Malaysia, bạn vui lòng liên hệ Công ty du lịch FIDITOUR nhé:
Website: www.fiditour.com
Nguyễn Thị Thùy Anh
Email: thuyanh@fiditour.com
Số ĐT: 08 39 14 14 14. Ext: 271
DĐ: 0908 99 58 59
Skype/ Yahoo: fiditour.touronline14.

----------

